

Congressmen want answers from Aaron Swartz prosecutors - nswanberg
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/congressmen-want-answers-from-aaron-swartz-prosecutors/

======
nswanberg
Senator Cornyn asked similar questions a few weeks ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5080829>

What is the protocol for questions like these? Are responses required? Are
they made public? Do questions like these escalate or are these a formality,
with genuine questioning done privately?

------
pasbesoin
I keep in mind that Congress, as an entity, is as complicit in this as the
next guy.

Individual members may take some (partway) useful initiatives. Nonetheless,
keep your eyes open form the propaganda and ass-covering.

